# Parlee Z3 XL or Z5, comparison?



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm 6'-3", 195 lb, currently riding a Specialized Tarmac SL Pro, which I like on high-speed descents, due to the extreme front end stiffness, but don't like quite as much other times, due the extreme front end stiffness, and also the quick steering (74 deg HA on size 61 frame). 

I'm considering a Parlee Z5 in XL Tall, or used Z3 with XL tube set, Alpha Q Z Pro fork, and slightly slacker angles. Anyone (especially larger riders) tried either or both of these bikes, and could compare to other current carbon frames?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I have both, although I'm much smaller than you are (5'9", 155). I think that the Z5 is the best bike they've ever made, and I've ridden all of them. For special fits and needs, though, custom is the way to go and the Z3 is a great bike. The owner of my team is 6'4" and 190 and he's on a custom Z3 with the regular tubes and he finds it very, very solid.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I did end up buying the used Z3, since geometry was exactly right for me, and the complete bike w/ Chorus 10 was about what I'd have paid for just a Z5 frame & fork. I'll actually receive it tomorrow, and hope that work and weather will allow me to get some good test-rides (fast and technical descent handling, with no wobble, and a fairly smooth ride, are my biggest requirements) in this weekend. 

The frame was built for a 250 lb rider, and I probably don't need the stiffer XL tubes (I probably would've chosen a mix of those and the standard UL tubes), but they may contribute to good handling. I'll still be interested to try a Z5, if I get a chance.


----------

